# Make Windows look like Mac (Leopard)



## summit.nayak (Aug 11, 2007)

After long time searching, i found this link which provides a full tutorial of skinning windows and some of its application to make is look like mac.

Here is the link:


```
*www.osx-e.com/articles/emulation_manuals.html
```


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Aug 11, 2007)

Thankx very useful.
====================
********70**********
====================


----------



## almighty (Aug 11, 2007)

Y we do it manualy if already free transformation pack is available???
transformation pack


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 11, 2007)

Thnx ..really useful..

^ ... transformation packs aren't worth coz they slow the the PC's efficiency !


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks buddy. 

i dont like transformation packs


----------



## aryayush (Aug 12, 2007)

@summit.nayak
That is Tiger, not Leopard. 

BTW, that tutorial is very well researched. The author has taken care of the tiniest of details and he certainly deserves credit for that. One thing he should have included though, is a screenshot of the end result.


----------



## summit.nayak (Aug 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> @summit.nayak
> That is Tiger, not Leopard.
> 
> BTW, that tutorial is very well researched. The author has taken care of the tiniest of details and he certainly deserves credit for that. One thing he should have included though, is a screenshot of the end result.


Sorry, my mistake


----------



## blueshift (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bookmarked it.

Thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 16, 2007)

very thotfully emulated 



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> Y we do it manualy if already free transformation pack is available???


so that everything is not spoon-fed and you learn things better this way. whats the fun and satisfaction if everything's done at the click of a button?



			
				BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> ...transformation packs aren't worth coz they slow the the PC's efficiency !


may i know how?



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> @summit.nayak
> That is Tiger, not Leopard.


but the mac desktop screenshot in the first page has the default panther wallpaper!


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks buddy really working well


----------



## aryayush (Aug 17, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> but the mac desktop screenshot in the first page has the default panther wallpaper!


Yeah, I hadn't noticed that.


----------

